# Option manquante sur Assistant Boot Camp



## PhilZeph (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous High Sierra et Windows 10 via Boot Camp.
Suite à un problème de souris non/mal reconnue sous Windows, j'ai décidé de télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows (selon cette procédure : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923 )
Surprise ! L'Assistant Bootcamp ne me propose plus l'option mais uniquement de désinstaller Windows en reformatant !!!!! Je n'ai pas du tout envie de repartir à zéro.
Sur mon second iMac (même config: High Sierra et Windows 10), l'option est bien toujours proposée.
Que s'est-il passer sur mon premier iMac ???!!??? Est-il possible de retélécharger un Assistant Boot Camp qui fonctionne ???
Merci pour votre aide


----------

